# when does LWC open



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if LWC (London) does Sunday embryo transfer as I'm worried our day 3 transfer will fall on the day the clinic is shut. Surely they must know what they are doing but I'm just having a small panic!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Sallylouise,

I dont think the LWC open on a sunday i know they open on sat till bout 4ish best to ring them and ask.

Stephx


----------



## elenicom (Jun 11, 2009)

They do not open on a Sunday and if it falls on this date they will probably try and push it into Monday.


----------

